# whitish discharge coming out of both eyes in my mare...any ideas?



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a 13 yr old mare who has had a whitish discharge coming out of both her eyes for over a month now. At first we chalked it up to allergies but considering the weather now, allergies cannot be the case. The vet is coming out next week but I would like to get some sort of an idea what is going on before that. Her eyes are not swollen at all and they are quite clear... it's just every morning I have to remove a lot of crusty pus from the corner of each eye (which she loves). Her eyes do not seem to be in any pain and everything else about her is perfectly normal... as soon as I remove the build up though it always comes right back... any ideas?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Clogged drainage duct would be my guess.

Relatively common issue and the vet can fix it easily.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Clogged drainage duct would be my guess.
> 
> Relatively common issue and the vet can fix it easily.


is it common for that to happen in both eyes simultaneously?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It can be.

In the case of my horse it usually happens in both eyes. 


If that is what it is, what is happening is the ducts that normally allow the horses eyes to drain into places you do not see are clogged. They can be clogged from something so simple as eye goopies (very technical term I realize) caused by an allergy. The liquid draining from the eyes needs to go some where so it drains out and down the face.

I do think it is something that you should specifically ask the vet about when they are out there. If the horse is not uncomfortable and the eyes look good otherwise, I think it can wait until the vet comes next week.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

I honestly hope it's as simple as that.... her eyes are not teary or watery, nor does it drain any further than the corner of her eye... what doesn't crust up in the corner of her eye remains a white goupy yuck that is in her eye... like eye worms... I get those, very gross...lol.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Definately have the vet come out if it's been occuring for awhile. My husband's gelding had a weepy eye and it turned out that the blood vessels behind the eye were trying to grow around the eye. Very simple treatment--some cream to squirt onto the lower eyelid and the horse distributed it over the eye. Becuase it cleared up quickly my husband neglected to continue the treatment for the prescribed numver of days and it has come back twice. So if your vet prescribes a treatment--do it all.


----------

